# my crs shrimps are not moving below the driftwood



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

my crs are not moving same place its already like 24hrs now..I dunno what happen.. i dunno if they are s sick or what. bUT WHEN I touch them with a stick they move.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

They should looking for food on a surface. They are usually do, unless something is wrong.
Try to figure out what it is? What is you water parameters, temperature? What did you change in a last day? ...


----------



## arktixan (Mar 30, 2010)

My shrimp are idle all the time, they sit in one spot for hrs upon hrs just grazzing on w/e they are feeding on, don't disturb them, they will move when they feel like it. My Baby CBS sits in the same spot for days munching on moss, the exact same spot everytime i look at it.

Trust me, the shrimp are moving around. Once you goto bed, they move, lights out, they move. if your poking them with a stick and they move, they are alive . Be patient.

Like your title says, they are below the driftwood... that could be a nice hotspot for food to grow. 

if you are still feeling worried, try taking a picture, so we can help you as well, like igor said as well we need more info . More info you can provide, the more other on this forum who are experienced can help!


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

its too late the shrimps that doesnt move yesteday died today same place same posistion:-(


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

double check your temps to make sure it's not too hot.


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

how can it be? coz i dont have any heaters


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

What were you temps then? Why no heater?


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

camboy012406 said:


> its too late the shrimps that doesnt move yesteday died today same place same posistion:-(


It's a shame. I'm so sorry 

Do you have any test-kits? Have you checked your water?
Do you have a filter there?


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

gucci17 said:


> What were you temps then? Why no heater?


If you don't have an air conditioner and it's not a basement, you can get 30C or even more in that room.
CRS can not live in such a warm aquarium for a long time.


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

25 celcius


----------



## arktixan (Mar 30, 2010)

25 SHOULD be ok with them. Sounds like a parameter problem, you need to get your water tested asap.


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

damn, I dunno then...sorry for your loss man


----------

